# The Mafia [pics]



## panther (Sep 13, 2007)

here are some older pictures of my boys xD i need to take some more, they had a bath yesterday and they're all clean now so i might get some later 









_Thats billy and zeberdee, billy's dad to devo, bandit an zeb's _









_baby devo, he was so cute as a toddler lol_









_bandit, planning his escape!_









_from the top : bandit, zeberdee and devo. 'is it safe?'_









_Billy having a good sniff of his new cage :]_

so there they are, tell me whatcha think! x


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

cute.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Very cute, nice shades of color in those rats!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aww, they're so cute!
i just wanna cuddle with them.
<3


----------

